# make the cut software for rhinestone designing



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I've been searching the forum and am not coming up with much information. Does anyone know about using Make The Cut for rhinestoning? A video or something?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Not that I keep up with every software that's out there, but it's the first I've heard of it.

What type of info are you looking for that you're not finding on their website?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

They have a forum that may help you out with questions about it http://forum.make-the-cut.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you have MTC?


----------



## QuadGear (Feb 26, 2010)

You can download a trial version to experience the software yourself. I happened to have just done this myself over the weekend. I haven't ever used any other software for rhinestones, I'm in the market for one. After this weekend's experience, I am going to keep looking.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

I just wrote a really long post and it was eaten (must've tasted like a hamburger ), so I'll say this.

MTC is good, it's easily a $700 software in a $60 package. Vinyl, scrapbooking, puzzles, and conical wraps are a breeze. It's not (yet) at the level of the pro rhinestone softwares, but the programmer is catching up very fast. I still love it, but for efficiency I just bought the DAS software.

It started as a third-party solution for the Cricut, although no longer supports it. They have weekly webinars and an excellent forum with tutorials and videos. Free updates for life and Andy (the programmer) constantly adds just about every new feature requested. It now supports most cutters, I use it with an MH871 with no problems.

Even while I wait for a tracking number on my DAS gear, I won't be giving up my MTC any time soon. It's a great program to have in my toolbox.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Congrats on DAS...it is a very good, high end product, but does have a learning curve. There is a yahoo group fr support. PM me if you have questions


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

charles95405 said:


> PM me if you have questions


Or just post your questions here so everyone can learn 



tankueray said:


> I won't be giving up my MTC any time soon. It's a great program to have in my toolbox.


Thanks for sharing your first hand experience with the program. Sorry the forum ate your original longer post.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I was wanting to see some kind of video of the rhinestone feature. I know some software don't do Color separation or fills, etc. For example, I was going to purchase the $599 version of Bling !t because I thought the more expensive products would be the best, unfortunately with that version you cannot import your own clipart to stone. You have to use what's in their library. That was shocking. You have to get the $900 version to do that. On the "make the cut" website they have videos and a forum, but no detailed information about the rhinestone feature. I know trial versions usually don't do everything the original version does. I think I'll just stick with r-stone macro for corel draw. I'm tired of searching.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

Sorry guys, life happened and I lost track of this thread...

jasmynn, the MTC demo is fully functional, it just will cut a large diagonal line across your design when it's output. There are videos, and I'm pretty sure there's an archived webinar about the rhinestone feature from when it was introduced. Somewhere around Sept. 2010 I think. Just go to the forum and do a search for "rhinestones" and "rhinestone video" and you'll get about 20 pages of hits. Color separation is accomplished with layers, and it will let you do multiple tabs in one file (kind of like how an Excel workbook has tabs.) MTC also has a pretty good vectorization feature, I've imported jpegs from the internet that convert in it better than in my new DAS software or Corel.


----------

